# oh joy upon joys



## Mouse (Dec 27, 2008)

soooo i got my own place. things are going smoothly and I'm having a good life right now. still getting good grades and working my ass off but I'm okay with that. nothing much else to do with your life, really, ya know?

to make things better I FINALLY get to take a vacation. my roommate is heading to TN for a wedding and I'm catching a ride to Richmond on his way. i'm so stoked. I haven't seem ti RVA friends in about 2 years. 

jus thad to share my good fortune with someone outside of my immediate vicinity


----------



## Birdy (Dec 27, 2008)

Good to hear you're having some good fortune!
Hope the trip goes well =)


----------

